# Online Dating



## Belle Darko (Mar 28, 2013)

Goal - stay on a dating website for a year.

Am in my late twenties and have never had a boyfriend. I am at an age where everybody around seems to have found someone and I feel like I've been left on the shelf. It really get me down. Nobody ever looks twice at me and I don't have that much opportunity to meet men. I'm going to focus on online dating for a year. If I don't meet someone at least I'll have a record that I tried.


----------



## mardymoo (Jan 8, 2013)

I'm in the same boat but 22.


----------



## Belle Darko (Mar 28, 2013)

Story so far:

Have been on the dating website for a couple of months. Have only put a picture up a month ago. That was tough knowing people could see my picture. It was about to get tougher absolutely no-one messaged me. I know I will never be classified as beautiful but it still hurt.

Have messaged a couple of guys that I thought would have something in common with me. Basically fellow nerds. The silence has been deafening.


----------



## Belle Darko (Mar 28, 2013)

mardymoo said:


> I'm in the same boat but 22.


Nice to know I'm not alone Mardymoo 

Sometimes I walk through the city where I live and everyone I walk past is a couple.


----------



## Things Unsaid (Nov 26, 2012)

If you want some help writing your profile, the folks here might be able to give you some pointers. We're a little short on Casanovas on both sides of the fence, but it's worth a try.


----------



## Belle Darko (Mar 28, 2013)

The week started off with me talking to two guys.

Guy 1:
For some inexplicable reason I felt like we hit it off and the conversation flowed. Two days into the conversation I noticed he posted up a message on his profile that read you have until Saturday to contact me, then i'm deleting my account. I thought this was a bit strange and he didn't mention it when we were messaging back and forth. Then on Saturday I logged in to find he had deleted his account. He did message me his number but I found it all a bit strange.

Guy 2:
On paper it sounded like we had some stuff in common. But conversation was hard to make. By the end of the week he just stopped messaging me.

Don't know when my next post will be, it took me a couple of months to get those two messages :|

Next time I post might just be to encourage myself to keep on with the OD thing.


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

hope it works out for you... but if you find your self getting discouraged i would take a break from it for a while and then come back to it as i know first hand how fustrating it can be sometimes


----------



## Miss Noir (Feb 17, 2013)

I'm on a few dating sites and it can be tough depending on the site your on and where you live. I have three profiles on three different sites. Don't feel too bad most guys on dating sites are whacked or perverted. I've had dry spells of no contact but it's okay I take my time. You could try another site. What site are you on if you don't mind telling?


----------



## thaeta0 (Mar 26, 2013)

Good luck, but all I can say is don't take too much advantage of the conveniences of online dating. Next thing you know you'll be talking to like four different people and you'll be left with an incredibly difficult decision where someone's gonna have to get hurt. If this doesn't bother you though then get at it haha


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Miss Noir said:


> I'm on a few dating sites and it can be tough depending on the site your on and where you live. I have three profiles on three different sites. * Don't feel too bad most guys on dating sites are whacked or perverted.* I've had dry spells of no contact but it's okay I take my time. You could try another site. What site are you on if you don't mind telling?


lol, thanks for that -_-


----------



## lizzy19 (Jun 16, 2012)

Good luck Belle


----------



## bilberry54 (Apr 6, 2013)

Good luck belle, I tried for a while.......but I realise I gotta learn to open up in real life a bit more before I start anything serious. They say to be honest but I reckon to just say your shy then if you meet a couple of times then tell them about you abit more.


----------



## Tui (Apr 7, 2013)

Good luck


----------



## villadb (Dec 30, 2012)

I joined OKcupid on Thursday, I guess all I can do is see how it goes for a while.


----------



## GoForIt (Mar 20, 2013)

*make sure*

make sure to find someone that looks attractive as opposed to just for an ego boost


----------



## 123destiny (Feb 28, 2013)

Good luck 

Jon


----------



## EliSummer (Mar 15, 2013)

I wish you all the best Belle!


----------



## Sefarad (Apr 5, 2013)

Belle Darko said:


> Story so far:
> 
> Have been on the dating website for a couple of months. Have only put a picture up a month ago. That was tough knowing people could see my picture. It was about to get tougher absolutely no-one messaged me. I know I will never be classified as beautiful but it still hurt.
> 
> Have messaged a couple of guys that I thought would have something in common with me. Basically fellow nerds. The silence has been deafening.


What a bunch of jerks :sus! I used dating sites before, but let me tell you that the expectations of most men over there are very high, also happens with the girls. Don't lose hope  Try to stay there and I'm sure you will find someone, just be careful with the site you pick.

I tried several sites in the past, worst so far has been POF. I don't like it matches you with people they believe you'll be more compatible with basing themselves mostly on your zodiacal sign while ignoring the many potential matches based on more important criteria.

Good luck and best wishes xoxo


----------



## Eigth Notch (Apr 24, 2013)

My personal feelings;

I did the dating site thing for a while. Thinking it could be a useful tool to help me, if nothing else, to make new friends. It wound up being mostly a waste of time. If you're having problems getting people to contact or respond to you, try not to get too wrapped around the axle about it. It seems most people have a very clear idea of what they want out there, so if you don't match their perception, you don't get messaged. 

In the end, I met some real whackos from there...and not in the endearing, quirky way. More like the "Please get away from me, before I call the cops" kind of way. 

Learn to keep your expectations realistic, and keep trying at it. Good luck.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

I don't like online dating site. It makes me feel like I'm job searching which i hate because I'm not qualified to be anyone's boyfriend.


----------



## Belle Darko (Mar 28, 2013)

So am currently counting down the days to 31/Dec/13 then I will delete my OD account.

It has been tough.. since the last time I posted on here 2 people have contacted me. One from India (I live nowhere near India) and another was a guy who made it very clear he was looking to get laid.

Feeling very disillusioned. Apart of me thinks I should come to the conclusion that I'm just not good enough for anyone another par of me thinks there has to be someone for everyone. 

Right now I'm just incredibly lonely. I'm surrounded by people having children or getting married and I just feel so angry that I won't have the choice to do this. I know I'm not perfect but I am a good person and I think I would be a really great girlfriend. Growing up I never thought I would end up so alone. Right now everyday just feels a little bit harder to get through.


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

Belle Darko said:


> So am currently counting down the days to 31/Dec/13 then I will delete my OD account.
> 
> It has been tough.. since the last time I posted on here 2 people have contacted me. One from India (I live nowhere near India) and another was a guy who made it very clear he was looking to get laid.
> 
> ...


i know that feel, #feelsbadman


----------



## Chelse (Apr 13, 2013)

Belle Darko said:


> Feeling very disillusioned. Apart of me thinks I should come to the conclusion that I'm just not good enough for anyone another par of me thinks there has to be someone for everyone.
> 
> Right now I'm just incredibly lonely. I'm surrounded by people having children or getting married and *I just feel so angry that I won't have the choice to do this*. *I know I'm not perfect but I am a good person and I think I would be a really great girlfriend.* Growing up I never thought I would end up so alone. Right now everyday just feels a little bit harder to get through.


I feel this way too.

It makes me soo angry too because I think I'd be a good girlfriend too!! and I see guys go for girls that rip their hearts out, or sleep around, all because their looks or something. That is what gets me the most. How do people even get to that point? I don't understand how people without SA do it because I have never come close. I'm a little younger than you, but its not going to happen anytime soon for me. My sister is all married and has two kids, and I'm going to be the weird aunt that has no kids and no husband. My family is convinced I'm a lesbian.


----------

